# What I've Seen Along The Way



## RazorsEdge (May 16, 2005)

While I've been exploring I've found all kinds of stuff.....Abandon cars (which i sell the parts on ebay), A graveyard from the early to late 1800s (earliest stone readable was died 1815), abandoned houses, etc. I have been lucky enough to have a camera on me sometimes....check it out


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 16, 2005)

50s station wagon in the woods (helped me find a bottle dump!)


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 16, 2005)

diff veiw - if you look close you can see its been shot like 5 million times[]


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 16, 2005)

2 gravestones of about 40


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 16, 2005)

died at the age of 11 MONTHS & 3 DAYS OLD!!!


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 16, 2005)

this one may be the earliest and could be indian for all i know


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 16, 2005)

I was wondering if any of you could tell me what this was? Out miles in the middle of nowhere, with no other structures ANYWHERE, but these 2 almost identical concrete things that sit like an entrance.....only its into a runoff lake from the river....it doesnt make sense has metal reinforcements, and pipes coming out of the bottom that are exposed because the underneath of the structures are eroded away....Maybe a bridge at one time? I have no clue help me out! My truck is parked up there to show scale.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 16, 2005)

Jon, It looks like a railroad trestle?? Taz


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 16, 2005)

I had not thought of that....however, once I read your reply, I researched and found out only 1 railroad went through my town, and it is nowhere near this area....also like i said no other signs of structure....I did find out that the delaware indians lived here, so that grave may very well be indian. I just remembered something though, there is on other section of concrete the same size but upside down and washed away about 30-50 ft. away from these 2. This really bothers me because nothing is here and nothing ever was according to the books, BUT SOMEONE MADE THIS AND ARRANGED IT HERE FOR SOMETHING!!! Somebody please help, now that I've thought about it, it REALLY makes me mad that I don't know!


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 16, 2005)

Ill go take more pictures of it later today


----------



## Tony14 (May 16, 2005)

Maybe some odd shaped house? lol, I have no idea.


----------



## Dump Digger (May 16, 2005)

Hey Razor!
 Thats some pretty cool stuff you've seen.  May I ask where you're from?


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 16, 2005)

I live in a suburb north of indianapolis, indiana


----------



## swizzle (May 17, 2005)

I have 2 guesses. 1 is that I might be a bridge that ran over a spring time wet area along the lake or 2 a ferry crossing. 1 for ferry's coming and 1 for ferry's going. Lakes and ponds grow and shrink annually, if there isn't a manmade dam in place. In 100 years a pond can become a swamp, with a few beavers a swamp can become a small lake. Not sure if this helps ya any but it gives you a few more possibilities. Is there any road running along the lake or in between the two piers into the lake or no road at all? Swiz


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 17, 2005)

well I'm sure its not a ferry, its a very small lake with lots of islands.....in the summer it gets really dried up and you can drive across it if you want. (I see the tire tracks) There is a dirt road that was really tiny that i made huge by going every day (probably was a road back in the day and grew over) behind the concrete things....you know what this is to hard to explain.....I just got told to stay home today because i was late again. (probably getting fired soon) so I'm going to get more pictures!!!


----------



## diggermeister (May 17, 2005)

I think they may be extraterrestrial []! A landing pad for the Mother-Ship! I have been in contact with the Galactic counsel...lol
 Actually, you said that these were at a, "runoff lake near a river". I'm guessing Flood or irrigation cotrol Gates. They certainly look do like bridge supports...[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 17, 2005)

I went out today to take more pictures....I GOT A FRIGGIN FLAT TIRE IN RETURN! [] I BETTER FIND OUT WHAT THIS IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 17, 2005)

This is the 3rd peice turned upside down in the lake


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 17, 2005)

See the pipe!?


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 17, 2005)

THERE ARE 2 PAGES CHECK SECOND PAGE PLEASE!!!See this steel? it is in the middle of this concrete thing.


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 17, 2005)

There are bolts on the top of the structures like something used to be attached


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 17, 2005)

I FOUND STEPS ON ONE SIDE!!


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 17, 2005)

Shows the size of gap i am referring to


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 17, 2005)

Found out the concrete is intertwined with wood


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 17, 2005)

Noticed 3 brackets lined up vertically


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 17, 2005)

close up bracket


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 17, 2005)

bottom bracket of the 3


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 17, 2005)

Please help me figure out what these were for.....The trees around them are at least 4" thick, so these have been here a very long time. Also, i am planning on making a donation soon because i know this sucks up bandwith. Thanks - Jon


----------



## Tony14 (May 17, 2005)

Very interesting.....let me think aobut this one.........I keep on coming up to a bridge of some sort.


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 17, 2005)

I thats kind of what i thought but it is not on a road and i checked on the other side of the lake and there isnt another set of them....here is the entryway inbetween these things


----------



## Tony14 (May 17, 2005)

WAIT A MINUTE I just got an idea. Those look just like some old posts from piers on Lake Winnebago (about 10 min. from house) Look at some old maps and see if in the past that lake was any bigger than it is now.


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 17, 2005)

I just checked and the earliest pic i could get was 7 years ago and if anything it was much smaller. I am wondering if it has something to do with the pioneers that lived here.....those gravestones are only about a mile from this. Did they have the capabilities to make conctrete and steel back then? even if so, i am still at a loss for what these are....trees 4-6 inches thick....thats at least 30 years old, right? because that would mean it has been there for at least that long


----------



## Tony14 (May 17, 2005)

This is getting really confusing.[&:][&:][&:]


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 17, 2005)

haha im the one who found em how do you think i feel! and the one down the way washed into the water....thats even more confusing....i cant figure out where it went...and that means its not a pair....its a trio.....[] i wanna knooooooooooooow! haha The lake is fairly small too....here ill post an arial photo of the area


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 17, 2005)

arial


----------



## stefan (May 18, 2005)

Greetings:
 Is it possible that it was the support structure for a mill of some sort?  From the looks of the structures, it appears that the one on the left has settled, possibly due to flowing water.
 I will think on this some more, and ask my co-workers, we are an industrial construction company.


----------



## diggermeister (May 19, 2005)

Hey All, Well, I thought it was funny; although the galactic counsel did not [&:].
 Anyway, I see in the aerial photo that there is some sort of mining or cement factory etc. very near the location of the "structures". Perhaps they have been using this overall area for a long time and the "structures" are the left over foundations for a crane or some other equipment etc. 
 Or maybe they have been just dumped there as no longer useful for there intended purpose [8|]...


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 19, 2005)

Well, I FOUND OUT! Wahoooooooooooo. haha Actually its funny that you mentioned that because youre not far off.....That large area you are referring to is a gravel pit....I talked to another guy excavating this area and he said that the run off lake i was talking about used to be a gravel pit....His theory was that when you are working a pit, they have large machines with gigantic steel buckets that are attached by steel cables. The machines drag the bottom of the lake and the bucket scoops the sand and mud off the bottom so that they can get to the rock. Well apparently, attach cables from the machine to those concrete structures (the metal part i pictured), so that when dragging the bottom it wont pull the machine in the lake. That is the current theory, though there are no other signs of a gravel pit in the area....Even though this would have been many years ago, I still dont understand how the area is so wooded....you can see in the picture. Maybe I will go ask the gravel pit manager?


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 19, 2005)

like i said, thats just a theory....i may never know for sure![]


----------



## Tony14 (May 19, 2005)

I think that is the winner[]. Sounds like a completely logical explanation.


----------



## carobran (Nov 9, 2011)

bump^^^...........im sure others have also seen interesting things along the way................so lets see em!![][]


----------



## MIdigger (Nov 9, 2011)

The missing link is finding the cable. We have a defunct gravel pit area that was owned by several companies. While hiking the area I discovered a 3 inch steel braided cable that is hundreds of feet long. I had come to the conclusion it had to be a gravel bucket haul of some sort. Plus the concrete thats busted up.

 Up near Alabaster MI theres a rig that goes out into lake Huron for gypsum (now shut down) long cable buckets etc to fill the freighters on the lakes. They have the cable supports still there.


----------

